# My New FREE Toy!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Monday at work I was talking to a few people about the quilt I'm making a coworker. One of the guys just bought a new house before Christmas. He told me there was an old sewing machine that had been built into the cabinets of his laundry room. He asked if I was interested in it cause his wife didnt want it and he was going to throw it out, as far as he knew it ran when he pushed the foot pedal! I'm actually a bit scared of this machine, it is so complicated, lol! It has 2 knobs on the front, cams :happydance: a buttonholer. So much stuff I've never seen or used, only heard about in HT world lol. It is a Sears Kenmore, model 158.17030. I cant even figure out how to thread it lol. Im so sad cause I really dont have time to play with it :-( The hand crank knob is broke off, but Travis said if you put it back on it will still turn. It even has a light, if it works! None of my other machines have a light lol. The camsare plastic but everything else looks metal on it. This makes my 4th machine! I just plugged it in light works!!! But i get nothing when I push the pedal :-( Oh light has to be on, lol. Hmmm, needle will not move when pedal is pushed, but I can hear motor running. Maybe i dont have the knobs set right?What is the clear foot with the dohicky on the bottom? Ok sorry for all the ramblings, I'm typing this on my phone. Hopefulle I can find a manual and figure out what needs oiled and it will work. I guess if it doesnt work I wont give Travis the pan of fudge he asked for in exchange for the machine, lol.
Heidi


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It may be in bobbin winding mode is why you hear the motor but the needle won't turn.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

First off - Sears never made their own machines, so it would be good to find out who really made it - 

With the wheel broken off, it is likely it is in winding mode. Many of the singers have it where you loosen the back knob to disengage the sewing machine drive, and then only the flywheel turns to wind the bobbin. 

It may also have a broken belt - for the price it will be a fun machine to tinker with. 

I have a "no idea if it works" machine coming through the mail. It made it to Rapid City yesterday, today it should go through Huron and I should have it tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kenmore-Sea...753?pt=BI_Sewing_Machines&hash=item4170829ad9

similar machine for reference

This link should download a manual for a similar machine - 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CE8QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ismacs.net%2Fsears%2Fmanuals%2Fkenmore-sewing-machine-manual-models-14502-14401.pdf&ei=P1cSUazWGI-A2AWW---IDQ&usg=AFQjCNFKU-6230CwYlkvDRU4cBCGWrhU9g&bvm=bv.41934586,d.b2I

Or get a CD of the actual manual off ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kenmore-158-17030-Sewing-Machine-Instruction-Manual-CD-/370305187323

Ok - so I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to old machines LOL!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

This was a fabulous top of the line machine in the late 60's. My husband bought one for his ex-wife and still says it cost way too much. My daughter has one and it works fine. You got a diamond in the rough and free as well. Don't be scared of it ...enjoy it.Congratulations on your new machine.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

If you can get this going you will love it! My Mother had one and she made us everything from underwear on out to winter coats. This is a great and versatile machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Look up Singer FAshionmate. That might be a manual you can use with this. Or close enough. I had a Singer and it looked a lot like that machine, including the cams.

And take it easy on a weekend getting to know your machine.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I believe this is your machine. It's not free. But when I clicked on your number this one came up.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

What fun! Two things I love...free and toys! Now, free toys, that is awesome! Have fun figuring it out!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Ruby, good idea about being in bobbin wind mode! I have a side winder causethe winder stopped winding on my Grandma's Kenmore. I had to loosen the knob in the middle of the hand crank wheel to get it in bobbin mode, forgot all about that!

Macy, my other Kenmore is a 148 on the model #. It was made by some company that started with an S. Somewhere floating around is a link that will tell me what 3 digits correspond with what company. I'm thinking 385 is the Janome code. I have to start getti.g ready for work :-( When I have time to fire up my laptop again, I'll DL a manual.

PonderosaQ I'm scared of it cause it has more knobs then mine. I have no idea what I'm doing with it and I don't want to break it lol. This may be my 4th machine, but only 1 works. The other need some TLC to get them going as they should be!
Heidi


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree a diamond in the rough. These old machines are like the energizer bunny they just keep going and going... They do very well on heavy fabrics too... Congrats on your gift....


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok found the list I was looking for, now I really need to start getting ready for work!
117- White Sewing Machines (most USA, some models made in W. Germany)

119- currently unknown

120-New Process Gear (USA, a div. of Chrysler)

516-Gritzner Kaiser (West Germany)

158-Jaguar/Maruzen (mostly Japan, some Taiwan)- My New Toy

148-Soryu (Japan)- My Current Machine

340-Necchi (Italy)

385-Janome (Taiwan) (Currently)


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Found the magic button! This has to be down for the needle to move! Up foe bobbin winding  I'm so gonna be late for work, lol


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a great machine, with lots of extra goodies---well worth a pan of fudge!


----------

